# Max's turn for the "operation"



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Weve had enough of max trying to hump every fog he meets on a walk, its getting very embarasing, not sure the op will help but it will at least slow the stud down for a week! 

I booked it yesterday afternoon for this morning, no messing around in this house! Im working all-day then have parents evening so will collect him after that so a busy day for me! 

I feel a bit sorry for him, ops arent nice. But enough is enough! Lol!

Ill let you know he gets on! Ill let him sleep in our room tonight in his crate so i can keep an eye on him and stitches. Did anyone do anything else? Ive heard baby grows are good? I guess id have to cut a gap for his particulars! :-s

Watch this space!

Sam and a totally oblivious max!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Luck, sure Max will be fine, though the op has never calmed our dogs down but fingers crossed it does for you  Jack will be booked in for the snip in the next month or so


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck Max. Hope all goes well.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddie was done on January 14th. He was humping all the time and he has stopped that now,so that's one good thing. Eddie had a onsie but after the first day he found he could get to his stitches so then he wore a pair of my 5 year old granddaughters pants. They was hello kitty, he wasn't impressed!!! I cut a hole for his tail but used to undress him when he went out and dress him again as soon as we were back in the house. Everything will be fine for you x x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hes spaced out and sleeping lots. A bit wobbly in the back legs, hasnt had a wee or poo yet but he hasnt eaten since last night so thats no surprise.

Hes doing ok, happy to sleep at the moment

Poor him its not nice :-(

Sam and an out for the count max xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless him, glad it went well, he will be more his usual self tomorrow. We had the cone of shame as nothing else would stop Dudley chewing down there, hope you get on well whatever method you use.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

We also have the cone of shame which he will wear tonight in the crate, as hes tried to lick his stitches but a firm no stops him...so the cone of shame is bring used while i sleep!

Hes slept most of the since being home, hasnt been to the toilet, eaten or had a drink yet?

Im sure tomorrow he will make up for it!

X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well soon little Max. Glad the op is over.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy - hope he is feeling a bit brighter (but not too bouncy) this morning.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope Max is feeling more like himself today ... Poor boy

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope Max is feeling better today and had a food night!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I missed this thread some how. I hope Max is better today. I am sure he will be right back to his old self in no time. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Hope max is feeling better today x x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How is Max today?


----------

